# Как развивать пальцы?



## world111 (25 Дек 2015)

Здравствуйте! Если я начинаю играть с вариациями, то смешанно  получается, пальцы не слушаются. Как развивать пальцы, какие упражнения выполнять?


----------



## vev (25 Дек 2015)

*world111*, 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mEldqYUcJxU


----------



## world111 (25 Дек 2015)

vev писал:


> *world111*,
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mEldqYUcJxU


Спасибо!) помогает?)


----------



## vev (25 Дек 2015)

world111 (26.12.2015, 00:13) писал:


> Спасибо!) помогает?)


А Вы попробуйте 
Помогает тому, кто занимается. Это труд однако. Ну и гаммочки тоже вещь весьма полезная. Различные техники разрабатываются различными упражнениями, но этот курс можно считать чуть ли не универсальным.


----------



## world111 (25 Дек 2015)

vev писал:


> world111 (26.12.2015, 00:13) писал:Спасибо!) помогает?) А Вы попробуйте
> Помогает тому, кто занимается. Это труд однако. Ну и гаммочки тоже вещь весьма полезная. Различные техники разрабатываются различными упражнениями, но этот курс можно считать чуть ли не универсальным.


А вы сами как играете?) на баяне или на чем то другом?)


----------



## vev (25 Дек 2015)

world111 (26.12.2015, 00:40) писал:


> А вы сами как играете?) на баяне или на чем то другом?)


До Ковтуна мне далеко 
На чем-то другом. Оно, это "что-то" на аватаре есть. 
Курс не рассчитан конкретно для баянистов или аккордеонистов. Человек в прошлом музыкант и использовал упражнения для себя, а сейчас занимается реабилитацией после травм, инсультов. Мне курс помог в значительной степени. Мои друзья гитаристы также используют курс с большим успехом.


----------



## user11758 (26 Дек 2015)

Юрий Шишкин советовал на одном из своих мастер-классов играть комплекс этюдов Доренского. Он назывался "Ступени мастерства" по-моему


----------



## vater (26 Дек 2015)

По-моему опыту, без правильной постановки руки беглости достичь очень трудно. Если в юном возрасте при неправильной постановке руки удается достичь относительной беглости благодаря эластичности связок и мелких мышц, то после 30-40 лет у таких музыкантов начинаются профзаболевания. Без контроля  со стороны преподавателя поставить руку самостоятельно вряд ли возможно. Для начинающих взрослых, считаю, необходимы хотя бы консультации с хорошими преподавателями, чтобы не совершать ошибок и не изобретать велосипед.
Для себя я выработал такие несложные правила:
1. Прежде чем взять в руки баян, сделать несколько упражнений на общее разогревание тела. Это помогает усилить кровообращение, в том числе в конечностях. Играть с холодными руками равносильно тому, чтобы начинать движение на автомобиле с непрогретым двигателем. 
2. Помогает самомассаж кисти и особенно мышц локтевого и запастного суставов, ведь играть приходится именно этим мышцам. Я консультировался с неврологом, который посоветовал пользоваться мазью троксевазин для рассасывания микротравм и спаек в мышечной ткани. Это тоже улучшает мелкую моторику.
3. Специалист по профзаболеваниям рук-преподаватель по классу баяна порекомендовал чаще играть отдельно правой рукой, причем, не всё произведение целиком, а мелкими фразами, добиваясь удобства и минимальной нагрузки на кисть. В окончаниях фраз, где есть паузы или достаточно длинные звуки, руке надо давать отдых, даже положить кисть на гриф для расслабления, при этом удерживая нужную клавишу. Главное не выучить нотный текст, а добиться минимальной нагрузки на руку и ощущения приятности в кисти. Когда эта "физиологическая" задача выполнена, можно уже работать над характером исполнения и т.д.
4. Надо стремиться, чтобы во время игры каждый палец, который нажимает клавиши, находился как бы в центре тяжести кисти. Это называется (не знаю, почему?) СООТВЕТСТВИЕ. Не раскидывать пальцы в стороны, а перемещать кисть по пути нажатия клавиш. Это позволяет минимизировать мышечные усилия и, соответственно, увеличить беглость.
5. Удобнее играть, если вынести собранную кисть на уровень первого ряда (на 3-х рядном). При этом, большой палец почти лежит на клавишах, при этом чаще начинают использоваться 3,4,5 пальцы. Я также заметил, что более активное, даже частое использование большого пальца очень помогает при игре. 
6. Для разработки большого пальца А.Н.Романов из Новосибирска рекомендует, кстати, гамму до мажор играть с такой аппликатурой: 3,1,2,1,2,3,1,2. Неплохо помогает и такой вариант: 2,3,4,1,2,3,4,2.
7. При таком способе игры со стороны может сложиться впечатление, что баянист не играет, а как бы скребет пальцами под кистью.
Это мой личный опыт. Буду благодарен за дружескую критику!


----------



## vater (26 Дек 2015)

Добавление к предыдущему сообщению.
При отработке отдельных фрагментов текста (триолей, пассажей и т.д.), чтобы достичь легкости и непринужденности, *после каждого повторения правую руку опускаем вниз*, снимая статическое напряжение кисти. Так при многократном повторении рука исходя из физиологии "сама находит" нужное состояние и положение.


----------



## vater (29 Дек 2015)

world111/ писал:


> Здравствуйте! Если я начинаю играть с вариациями, то смешанно  получается, пальцы не слушаются. Как развивать пальцы, какие упражнения выполнять?


Сегодня задавал преподавателю колледжа ваш вопрос. Мне и самому было любопытно. Вот что он ответил. Этот навык называется *четкая дикция пальцев*, по аналогии с речью. Вырабатывается он специальным упражнением, а не просто игрой в медленном темпе. Обычное повторение в медленном темпе данного навыка не формирует. Пальцы заплетаются из-за вялости мышц мелкой моторики. Чтобы преодолеть этот недостаток, необходимо энергичнее работать пальцами в момент нажатия клавиш. Чередование, смена пальцев должна быть энергичной, молниеносной, а удержание клавиш продолжительным (соответственно длительности ноты). Таким образом тренируется сгибательная сила мышц. *Это можно сравнить с секундной стрелкой на циферблате, которая работает короткими энергичными движениями, а не плавно*. Таким образом, звуковое пространство произведения максимально заполняется звуком, а промежутки между звуками сокращаются до предела. На каждом занятии необходимо возвращаться к выработке этого навыка по нескольку раз, секунд по 20, репетируя разные группы пальцев: 2-3, 3-4-, 4-5 и т.д. При этом следим, чтобы кисть не зажимало (чаще опускаем руку вниз). Можно заниматься этим и между другими делами: на столе, на колене и т.д.
Если этот навык не сформирован, то при игре на баяне пальцы производят много лишних движений, а звук получается не плотный.
Способ самоконтроля следующий: сначала целенаправленно сыграть пассаж (например 16-ми) пунктирным ритмом, а затем, контролируя слухом, ровными длительностями.


----------



## Vladimir Zh (30 Дек 2015)

vater (26.12.2015, 12:27) писал:


> после каждого повторения правую руку опускаем вниз, снимая статическое напряжение кисти.


 vater (29.12.2015, 15:50) писал:


> При этом следим, чтобы кисть не зажимало (чаще опускаем руку вниз)


Этот бред пошёл в народ, скорее всего, от Фридриха Робертовича. Как играть без статики в кисти он так и не понял. Хотя учитель в Кирове у него был уникальный (хоть и непродолжительный период времени). Вот и придумал для себя постоянные встряхивания кистью, типа "зажался - сбросил зажатие". Ощутить надо "вес руки, кисти, пальца". Дозировать этот вес, как это делают пианисты, и не трясти конечностями. Играть долго не зажимаясь это НОРМА. А у нашей братии это обычно ИСКЛЮЧЕНИЕ.


----------



## vater (30 Дек 2015)

Vladimir Zh писал:


> Хотя учитель в Кирове у него был уникальный


Если Вы имеете ввиду Александрова, то этот как его система, чтобы найти естественное состояние кисти с помощью опускания руки. Трясти - это, конечно, лишнее.


----------



## hovrin120 (30 Дек 2015)

vater (26.12.2015, 11:23) писал:


> Для себя я выработал такие несложные правила:


Спасибо! Очень полезная информация, буду применять.


----------



## PlatZ (20 Янв 2016)

Спасибо за информацию!


----------



## vater (4 Фев 2016)

По развитию техники пальцев нашел интересное видео с показом упражнений на баяне. 
*Александр Гуров. «Развитие техники баяниста на материале упражнений»*. Видео-запись выступлений на научно-практических конференциях для преподавателей по классу
баяна. 
Ссылка:http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=krJWZPRUCgA&amp;index=1&amp;list=RDkrJWZPRUCgA
По словам выступающего, на основе данной системы упражнений за несколько месяцев регулярных занятий можно развить технику пальцев рук.
Я сделал конспект первой части, упражнения на развитие физиологических возможностей кисти. Если кого заинтересует, может дальше посмотреть самостоятельно.

*Уровень1. Физиологический (с 20 по 30 минуту)*
1.    Укрепление пальцевых фалангов. Играть гамму C dur вверх-вниз одним пальцем, с 1 по 5, контролируя, чтобы палец не прогибался.
2.     Развитие боковых движений кисти (влево-вправо). Играть гамму C dur с аппликатурой: 2,3,4,2,3,4,5,2 легато и стаккато. Играть длинные арпеджио C dur без большого пальца, поворачивая кисть после соль (4-м) на до (2-м).
3.     Развитие гибкости запястья, кистевые репетиции. Играть гамму C dur, покачивая кисть в запястье вверх-вниз на каждую ноты гаммы C dur, на три ноты и т.д.
4.     Развитие слабых пальцев. Играть гамму C dur пальцами 3,4,5 по три ноты: до-ре-ми, ре-ми-фа, ми-фа-соль, фа-соль-ля, соль-ля-си, ля-си-до и т.д. Играть гамму C dur, по очереди репетируя соседние звуки 4-5 пальцем. Играть хроматические ходы на 2, 3 ряду двумя пальцами: большим и 2, большим и 3, и т.д.
5.     Упражнения на независимость пальцевых движений. Играть арпеджио, удерживая нижний звук в каждой позиции одним пальцем.
6.    Упражнение на развитие гибкости межкостных мышц. Попарные пальцевые репетиции в сочетании пальцев: 5 (нота до) и 4 (опускается гамме C dur вниз, начиная от си, ля, соль ит.д., насколько позволяет растяжка кисти, и затем обратное движение). Здесь возможны любые аппликатурные соединения: 4-5, 3-5, 2-5, 1-5. Растягивать осторожно, не перегружая кисть!


----------



## hovrin120 (4 Фев 2016)

vater (04.02.2016, 18:02) писал:


> По развитию техники пальцев нашел интересное видео с показом упражнений на баяне.Александр Гуров. «Развитие техники баяниста на материале упражнений». Видео-запись выступлений на научно-практических конференциях для преподавателей по классу
> баяна.
> Ссылка:http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=krJWZPRUCgA&amp;index=1&amp;list=RDkrJWZPRU
> CgA


Да действительно хороший  видео урок, заинтересовала пьеса которую он сыграл на 1.37, хорошо бы ноты раздобыть но даже название неизвестно.


----------



## Dmvlad (5 Фев 2016)

На мой любительский взгляд, нет универсального рецепта для каждого, физиология у всех разная и подходы по развитию пальцев индивидуальны, зависит от уровня подготовленности. Все что здесь в теме описано конечно же имеет место быть, но тоже не панацея. Единственное и самое главное на мой взгляд это правильная посадка и постановка руки, остальное достигается постоянными занятиями и игрой разноплановых по технике произведений интересных Вам и уровнем чуть выше  на котором вы играете, главное себя не переоценить и по принципу от простого к сложному.


----------



## vater (5 Фев 2016)

Dmvlad/ писал:


> На мой любительский взгляд, нет универсального рецепта для каждого


Вы, конечно, правы, у каждого ученика индивидуальные способности: у одного прекрасный слух, у другого очень гибкая кисть (педагоги называют "умная рука"), индивидуальное строение пальцев, разная длина рук, фаланг пальцев, разная способность достигать релаксации, а это уже способность психики "играть играючи", не зажимаясь.
Но здесь речь идет о построении системы упражнений, научной методики, с помощью которой равномерно развивается весь игровой аппарат музыканта. Ведь можно  развивать технику игры интуитивно, а можно с опорой на физиологию. Можно годами разучивать пьесы, медленно продвигаясь вперед в техническом отношении. А посмотришь на юных музыкантов, которые играют сложные произведения очень технично, и задумаешься: как это достигается в короткий срок? Дарованием? Конечно! Но на одном даровании далеко не уедешь. И методикой преподавания тоже, системным подходом к обучению. В частности, системой упражнений. Раньше играли, например, 4 пальцами, сейчас сразу обучают по пятипальцевой системе. Предлагают отдельно развивать слабые пальцы 3, 4, 5. Дают больше упражнений на большой палец. Всё вместе, в системе это даёт колоссальный рывок вперед в технике исполнительства.
Так что, универсальных рецептов не существует, но исполнительский уровень музыкантов растет с годами не за счёт эволюции Дарвина, а за счёт развития методики преподавания.


----------



## Dmvlad (5 Фев 2016)

vater (05.02.2016, 12:40) писал:


> за счёт развития методики преподавания


  действительно, в ютубе  очень много роликов с пацанятами лет 7-8-9 играющих для своего возраста просто великолепно. Обращал внимание, что именно пятипальцевая система преобладает в этом возрасте, в отличии от того как нас учили в ДМШ в свое время в 80-е. Так например меня и еще несколько учеников (а нас было просто тьма в то время) начали на пятипальцевую систему потихоньку переводить ближе к 4 классу, в то время как других учеников даже и не старались. И то переводить громко сказано, наверное больше выносить палец из-под грифа и иногда включать его в работу. Поэтому сейчас, спустя много лет , снова взяв в руки баян игратю пятью пальцами. Да, пятипальцевая система намного удобнее и техничнее, но нет-нет очень редко, все равно переходишь на  2-3-4-5, правда с каждым разом все меньше и меньше, и происходит это  как Вы говорите - больше интуитивно и главное более осознанно , чем в более юном возрасте.  Поэтому эта тема лично для меня интересна, как и Ваши *vater *советы. Наверное благодаря Вам и вашим советам я все таки насмелюсь и возьму с десяток уроков у профессионального преподавателя. Спасибо.


----------



## vater (5 Фев 2016)

*Дмитрий*, у меня аналогическая ситуация: окончил ДМШ 30 лет назад, но у меня не был сформирован интерес к дальнейшему развитию, не было перед глазами виртуозов-баянистов, с которых бы хотелось брать пример. Просто играл для души в разных компаниях, немного аккомпанировал на сцене, но многие навыки игры теперь утрачены. А сейчас семена проросли, но время-то ушло! Теперь мне хочется играть на высоком уровне, а возраст уже не позволяет. Вот и приходится самому искать, как форсировать упущенное, восстановить и приобрести технические навыки исполнительства. Беру уроки у преподавателя колледжа-специалиста по профзаболеваниям рук, который читает лекции преподавателям по классу баяна. Он говорит, что до сих пор многие педагоги учат неправильно, что приводит к развитию профзаболеваний, возникновению гигром и т.д. Главное, нет чёткой стратегии в развитии технических навыков. Все говорят: идти от простого к сложному! А как решать конкретные проблемы, допустим, слабости 4 пальца, или отработки навыка правильной смены меха (кроме разметки в нотах), у некоторых педагогов нет четкого представления.* Хорошая методика обучения позволяет в относительно короткие сроки преодолевать технические проблемы.* Она даёт стратегию развития баяниста, конкретные упражнения, рекомендации по развитию игрового аппарата. А просто разучивать пьесы можно бесконечно долго, до самой смерти, и вообще никогда не достичь даже среднего уровня исполнительской техники.


----------



## Dmvlad (5 Фев 2016)

vater (05.02.2016, 18:55) писал:


> Вот и приходится самому искать, как форсировать упущенное, восстановить и приобрести технические навыки исполнительства. Беру уроки у преподавателя колледжа-специалиста


Поделитесь ощущениями, форсировать получается?


----------



## vater (5 Фев 2016)

Нахожусь в постоянном поиске. Получается не так быстро, как хочется.


----------



## Dmvlad (5 Фев 2016)

*vater*, 
Ну...я так думаю, что  все кто играет, от любителя до профессионала, находятся в постоянном поиске, том или ином  
Ссылочка на видео где немного про "распальцовку" и не только. Лекция  покойного профессора консерватории им.Глинки (г.Новосибирск) А.Н.Романова 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZlJh15Uluow&amp;list=RDZlJh15Uluow#t=42


----------



## SDmitriy (6 Фев 2016)

world111 писал:


> Как развивать пальцы, какие упражнения выполнять?


Подружиться с новым русским из 90-х


----------



## Евгений51 (6 Фев 2016)

> Да действительно хороший  видео урок, заинтересовала пьеса которую он сыграл на 1.37, хорошо бы ноты раздобыть но даже название неизвестно.


Развивайте голову, человек не пальцами играет, а головой. А двигательные функции можно и без инструмента развивать.


----------



## hovrin120 (7 Фев 2016)

Евгений51 (07.02.2016, 00:14) писал:


> Развивайте голову, человек не пальцами играет, а головой.


Спасибо за совет я это и сам знаю, но все-таки пальцы не успевают за головой, так что придется их развивать и конечно на инструменте, а что касается нот можно и на слух снять, но тут уже потребуются уши.


----------



## Dmvlad (7 Фев 2016)

hovrin120/ писал:


> Спасибо за совет я это и сам знаю, но все-таки пальцы не успевают за головой, так что придется их развивать и конечно на инструменте, а что касается нот можно и на слух снять, но тут уже потребуются уши.


При таком раскладе дело может быть только в голове не о том думаете когда играете. Ну и медленный темп Вам в помощь, мышечную память никто не отменял


----------



## vater (8 Фев 2016)

*Евгений51*_*, *_честно говоря, я не понял, это в шутку было сказано или Вы всерьёз предлагаете учиться без инструмента?
Развивать мелкую моторику, силу пальцев, их координацию теоретически можно развивать в уме, в мысленных образах, но командовать своей физиологией ("Мои пальцы становятся сильными! Сейчас они будут играть виртуозно" и т.д.) под силу только какому-нибудь индийскому йогу. Когда говорят "играть головой", то имеется ввиду *контролировать, КАК* ты играешь пальцами. В принципе, тема "Как развивать пальцы?" складывается из поиска упражнений для развития игрового аппарата. Ну, типа фитнес для пальцев. 
Самое распространенное упражнение: играть гаммы, арпеджио (длинные, короткие, ломаные), использовать кистевые и пальцевые репетиции и т.д. В предложенном выше видеоролике педагог из Белоруссии предлагает целую систему упражнений на развитие силы и скорости пальцев, развитие гибкости кисти и растяжение межкостных мышц. Чтобы обсуждение темы продвинулось дальше, надо кому-то попробовать применить эти упражнения на практике, а потом сделать вывод и обменяться мнениями. 
Если у Вас есть свой способ "развивать двигательные функции", мы будем рады ознакомиться с ним, прочитав Ваше сообщение по существу вопроса.


----------



## hovrin120 (8 Фев 2016)

vater (08.02.2016, 15:52) писал:


> надо кому-то попробовать применить эти упражнения на практике, а потом сделать вывод и обменяться мнениями.


От упражнений явно есть польза,бывает один два такта плохо получаются, а остальное нормально, я начинаю именно это место проигрывать или придумываю что-то похожее, многократно, каждый день  и в конце концов начинает более менее получаться, наверное это мышечная память срабатывает и  банальная  тренировка пальцев , для начала добиваюсь что-бы пальцы "двигались" как надо, а потом начинаю пробовать  играть все произведение  или хотя-бы ту часть где не получалось. Наверное для каждого случая нужны свои упражнения, кроме гамм арпеджио и т.д. Начал пробовать играть гаммы  с репетицией пальцев двух, трех, четырех, аккорды мажорные и минорные проигрываю как в хроматической гамме, играю все это с применением различных штрихов, длительностей, но конечно есть много вопросов которые самому  правильно не решить.


----------



## Dmvlad (8 Фев 2016)

*hovrin120 *
Ну так то вроде все верно Вы делаете. И все таки играя старайтесь не просто тупо на технику упор делать, но и как бы погружаться в то произведение которое играете, почувствовать его, ну и терпение... Такое еще бывает когда не нравится произведение которое играешь, на инстинктах что ли отвергает организм его сыграть? 
 У меня например бывает еще так - тоже бьёшься-бьешься , а оно не идет, тогда делаю перерыв, в это время разбираю другое произведение, или просто на слух подбираю что-либо, упражнения поиграю, отвлекусь и пальцы отвлеку на другое, а за это время уложишь все в голове по полочкам. Через день смотришь вроде пошло-поехало...


----------



## hovrin120 (8 Фев 2016)

Dmvlad (08.02.2016, 17:51) писал:


> И все таки играя старайтесь не просто тупо на технику упор делать, но и как бы погружаться в то произведение которое играете,


Спасибо за советы, буду пробовать,признаться много я потратил времени на тупую тренировку пальцев, пора переходить на интеллектуальный уровень.


----------



## Dmvlad (9 Фев 2016)

hovrin120/ писал:Вот еще почитайте особенно с 5-й страницы, возможно тоже что -либо прояснится в вашей проблеме


----------



## hovrin120 (9 Фев 2016)

Dmvlad (09.02.2016, 20:30) писал:


> Вот еще почитайте особенно с 5-й страницы, возможно тоже что -либо прояснится в вашей проблеме


 Спасибо прочитал, интересно конечно, но немного непонятно,на пятой странице сказано: " от совпадения скорости игры и возможной скорости мышления учащегося, т.е насколько легко и свободно учащийся может представлять и контролировать свои действия в заданном темпе"  извините конечно меня за мою тупизну, но что представлять.


----------



## Dmvlad (10 Фев 2016)

*hovrin120*, 

Я так понимаю этот пункт... Имеется ввиду насколько Вы усвоили материал произведения , чтобы контролировать свою аппликатуру. Вы наверное замечали, что если материал хорошо выучен, то некоторые места в произведении можно сыграть разной аппликатурой, подбирая ту или иную удобную для Вас (как написано в том файле-более логичную для вашей физиологии + характера исполнения) контролируя это мысленно. Как то так... Грубо говоря "не надо лететь вперед паровоза". Технически и мысленно вы должны действовать гармонично и последовательно.  А в остальном я бы обратился к профессиональному педагогу, для более полной оценки.

P.S.  Приведу пример на своем опыте. Смотрю ноты,  понимаю как звучит произведение, но игровой аппарат не готов к его воспроизведению в полной мере, получился "перекос" мысли убегают вперед, а руки (пальцы) отстают, результат - зажал правую руку,  и оч сильно...пришлось пока прекратить занятия, отпариваю, мазями мажу, массажи


----------



## bulkinpv (2 Апр 2018)

Мужики, мастера баяна и аккордеона, а вы свои сообщения на форуме как печатаете? 10 пальцами или 2?


----------



## dj.sator (2 Апр 2018)

Полагаю это не относится к исполнительскому мастерству, т.к. я например печатаю10 пальцами. Но это никак не поможет играть техничнее на мой скромный взгляд. Потому как на своем опыте скажу что набор текстов не развивает безымянный и мизинец в той степени как например баян.
Да и я любитель...


----------



## bulkinpv (2 Апр 2018)

*dj.sator*, я вообще ноль  Согласен, нужна советская механическая печатная машинка, а не компьютер


----------



## vev (3 Апр 2018)

bulkinpv писал:


> Мужики, мастера баяна и аккордеона, а вы свои сообщения на форуме как печатаете? 10 пальцами или 2?


Советская не пойдет... Лучше немецкий Robotron. После него на Вельте проще играть будет


----------



## Grigory Fainshtein (4 Апр 2018)

bulkinpv (02.04.2018, 13:11) писал:


> Согласен, нужна советская механическая печатная машинка, а не компьютер


 Для виртуозной игры на аккордеоне или баяне не нужна никакая печатная машинка: ни советская, ни антисоветская, ни механическая, ни электрическая. 
Печатная машинка нужна, если желаете научиться печатать на машинке. 
Компьютер обычно нужен для разных целей, только не для того, чтобы развить технику игры на музыкальном интрументе.
Чтобы развить технику игры на музыкальном интрументе нужен сам инструмент и время для занятий (ну, и масса всего остального, как понимание того, что и как делаете и т.д.)


----------



## bulkinpv (4 Апр 2018)

GrigoryFainshtein писал:


> bulkinpv (02.04.2018, 13:11) писал:Согласен, нужна советская механическая печатная машинка, а не компьютер Для виртуозной игры на аккордеоне или баяне не нужна никакая печатная машинка: ни советская, ни антисоветская, ни механическая, ни электрическая.
> Печатная машинка нужна, если желаете научиться печатать на машинке.
> Компьютер обычно нужен для разных целей, только не для того, чтобы развить технику игры на музыкальном интрументе.
> Чтобы развить технику игры на музыкальном интрументе нужен сам инструмент и время для занятий (ну, и масса всего остального, как понимание того, что и как делаете и т.д.)
> ...


----------



## MAN (4 Апр 2018)

bulkinpv (04.04.2018, 09:34) писал:


> 10 пальцевый слепой метод печати на компьютере или машинке тоже развивает пальцы. Я только это имел ввиду.


Замечательно! Вот вы уже 5 сообщений на форуме напечатали, есть результат, ощутимый при игре на аккордеоне?


----------



## vev (4 Апр 2018)

*MAN*,

Александр, ну с пяти постов точно не полегчает, но вот после перепечатывания книженки Карнеги  страниц на двести да еще пару раз (ну не пробивает Robotron 10 закладок), играть стало намного веселей


----------



## bulkinpv (4 Апр 2018)

MAN писал:


> bulkinpv (04.04.2018, 09:34) писал:10 пальцевый слепой метод печати на компьютере или машинке тоже развивает пальцы. Я только это имел ввиду.Замечательно! Вот вы уже 5 сообщений на форуме напечатали, есть результат, ощутимый при игре на аккордеоне?


ощутимого нету


----------



## hovrin120 (5 Апр 2018)

Ребята я искал халяву думал вот подскажут чудодейственный способ , теперь понял, труд терпение различные упражнения гаммы арпеджио этюды приведут к хорошим результатам, кстати если печатать на печатной машинке, можно укрепить пальцы и легче будет жать на клавиатуру.


----------



## Grigory Fainshtein (5 Апр 2018)

А как можно укрепить пальцы, если отжиматься на них! 
Только станет ли от этого легче жать на клавиатуру?


----------



## ugly (5 Апр 2018)

Там же не силу качать надо, а беглость. Это не пальцы, а соответствующие участки мозга...


----------

